# NCAA considers new start date for women's tourney



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

INDIANAPOLIS (AP) — Future NCAA's women's basketball tournaments may not have to going head-to-head against the men's tourney.








On Thursday, the governing body announced the Division I women's basketball committee will study the feasibility of moving the start of the tournament back one week from its typical mid-March start. No deadline has been set for a recommendation, and the study still needs to be approved by two additional NCAA committees. But the possibility of sliding the entire tournament back one week -- and possibly changing game days -- is real.

http://www.al.com/newsflash/index.s...e-for-womens/219f919b3f304f98af3be3cc351fefc2


----------

